# Dura pen



## Taoga2012 (Oct 3, 2014)

Can you give dura pen to goats? If so, what route?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

What is a dura pen?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm guessing penicillin??


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You are correct Scottyhorse;-) It states for cattle only though, so I'm not sure if it should/could be used on a goat. I'm thinking it could but wouldn't have a clue on the dosage.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, most products don't have a goat dosage on them because there hasn't been enough studies on what is safe for a goat and what's not. For example, Ivermectin. A lot of the cattle safe medications can be used on goats. I would say it is safe for goats, I don't see why pen wouldn't be okay to use.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is in it? Is it regular Penicillin or long acting Penicillin? Either way it is 1cc per 20 lbs but long acting only has to be done once a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is safe, it is a penicillin

Most cattle products are used for goats, just dosed differently.

http://companioncaterers.com/dura-p...745801116122&gclid=CJ6S_oLjkMECFYdlfgodT64AKQ


----------

